# pygmy with shoulder out of place



## pygmygoats82 (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm in need of an answer or two if anyone can help! I have a 5 day old kid that had a hard birth in which he was stuck and had to be pulled out. His front right shoulder is (for lack of a better term) dislocated. His shoulder blade is sort of free range at this point. I have it ace wrapped in place where it belongs and trying to keep him from inflicting any farther damage. The leg that is attached to the shoulder in question is in the bandage and being held up in the position it would be if he were laying down. My question is am I doing more harm than good by doing this or am I on the right track also can it be reset into place even though it don't have a ball and socket like we do? Any help and advice is greatly appreciated as a trip to the vet is pretty much out of the question financially at this point. Thank you and if nothing else comes from this I'm glad i found this website


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

I'm not a vet but from what I know of quadruped anatomy my thought is that, since it's not broken, you should let him extend his leg and put weight on it if he wants to. The scapula is essentially free-floating except that it's held in place by ligaments and muscles. Some looseness is normal.
If you think it really seems excessive can you figure out a way to wrap a bandage around his shoulder and chest to press the scapula closer to his ribs without binding his leg? (A figure 8 or something like a tight shirt, maybe?) That might be a useful compromise.


----------



## pygmygoats82 (Mar 14, 2015)

Yeah it seems excessive because his scapula is protruding past his chest, even though it goes farther back than it belongs, it appears to favor the forward position when left to its own devises. I am new to this situation and the way it heals best. Thank you for your input Nancy you have been helpful


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would give him a shot of BoSe. I agree with not keeping it wrapped up like that.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I agree with Greybird, a figure 8 wrap around his shoulder/chest or a fairly tight shirt to help stabilize things while he heals up. It's amazing what these little guys can overcome with a little help. Good luck with him. :thumbup:


----------



## pygmygoats82 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thank you all very much! Today he is wrapped in a figure eight that supports only his shoulder. When I took off the wrap from when I braced him yesterday I fed him then placed him on the in his box to ready the ace bandage to wrap him again and his shoulder was able to support him enough for him to stand up, which made both me and him very happy. After seeing that I have high hopes for his ability to have a full recovery. I will keep everyone posted on his progress. Once again thank you all, both me and Rocky are greatful for your input.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

That would be worth a vet visit. Should be but 25-50 bucks to have em put it back into place if that much even. Only someone who knows what they are doing will know for sure. If you dont get it back into place and it doesnt go back in on its own which is about a 50/50 chance, then the goat wont use that leg.


----------



## pygmygoats82 (Mar 14, 2015)

I wasn't sure if it could be reset being the construction of a goats shoulder. I found a vet that is not too far from here and works on goats. I am going to call them tomorrow and if it is like you said only around $100 then I can take him. That will be the best news I have got since I agreed to take on this goat in order to help out my mother since she doesn't have the time to be able to give little Rocky the care he needs. For today he is wrapped and I will update everyone on what the vet says tomorrow. I hope for his sake it is a price I can pay to take him or at least get a professional opinion on proper care.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> That would be worth a vet visit. Should be but 25-50 bucks to have em put it back into place if that much even. Only someone who knows what they are doing will know for sure. If you dont get it back into place and it doesnt go back in on its own which is about a 50/50 chance, then the goat wont use that leg.


A goats shoulder is free floating, like a deer or elk, here is nothing _to_ put back in place. All you can do is support it and hope the muscles, tendons and ligaments heal enough to make the leg usable again.


----------



## pygmygoats82 (Mar 14, 2015)

That is what I thought too. It is only held in place by muscle and tendens. One thing is certain, if I would have had a baby pygmy when I was 18 the state of Florida would have twice the population it does now. This goats cuteness factor is borderline problematic when trying to accomplish anything in public. My fiancee has become incredibly attached to him, which is not good seeing how its a buck and will not stay with the herd. I'm sure when he is older and ready to go it will be a rough day around here.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You could always band him and keep him as a pet, or train to pull a wagon. That would make your fiancee happy I'm sure


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Here is a post about this same topic: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/help-dislocated-shoulder-116954/ I did a search on here and posted from that. After a little more research you are correct. Goats dont have a ball/joint like we do. So if there is something wrong it sounds like its torn tendons maybe. All the things I read, even the vets didnt know about goats not having a ball/socket. Kinda a major part of the goat anatomy to not know about for a vet.

Oh and treatment is as suggested. Wrap it real good in place.


----------



## pygmygoats82 (Mar 14, 2015)

Rocky has a vet appointment tomorrow so wish him luck!


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Even with humans its not the described area that gets 'dislocated', our scapula is free floating too. Its the _next_ joint that is dislocated in humans.

It sounds like a lot of strained ligaments and tendons. Like the scapula has actually torn away from the body a bit. That may take a long time to heal, but a firm binding to support the shoulder only is probably the best thing.


----------



## pygmygoats82 (Mar 14, 2015)

Well, it turns out rocky has nerve damage. Was given some steroids and told its a long shot but maybe he can gain a little more use of his leg. So we are going to give it a shot and hope for the best and make sure this little goat has the best life he can have. If he doesn't gain some use of his leg and can't adapt then at least he will have been happy during his time here. I am going to look into rescue that specialize in animals like him if there are any near here. Thank you all for your help and support!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

> I am going to look into rescue that specialize in animals like him if there are any near here.


Where are you located? I do critter rehab and would love to take him in if you need a home for him. I'm retired and have nothing but time on my hands. You can only do so much :laundry:...


----------



## pygmygoats82 (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm in central Florida


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Piffle, I'm too far away, I'm in western Kentucky. You can do this though, just keep his shoulder wrapped and let him be a goatie. It's amazing what these little guys can overcome. :hug:

And if worse comes to worse, you could have it amputated...goats do just fine on 3 legs. I've got one who was born missing a front leg...nothing slows her down!! There's another thread here about a little goatie that lost a front leg to a dog attack...she's doing great too!


----------



## pygmygoats82 (Mar 14, 2015)

He is already bouncing around a bit on his three good legs! I have high hopes for him and we will do everything possible to help him adapt


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Awesome!! Now WE NEED PICTURES!!!! :thumbup:


----------

